# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Alyzes] Bonjour a tous les Developpeurs

## Alyzes

Je viens ici pour apprendre avec des personnes qui voudrons bien m'initier .
je suis dans un domaine ou le seul lien avec l'informatique sont les virus et les infections d'ordre Humain .
Merci a tous pour votre accueil .
@ ++

----------


## Samcoop

Bienvenue, je suis moi mme nouveau sur le forum =)

----------


## Alyzes

Desole de te repondre si tard, je me Perd dans ce site tu ne sais pas vers quel porte tu vas atterrir ?? 
Merci pour ton accueil .
@+

----------


## Alyzes

Bonjour @ tous  :8O: 

Je ne suis pas inviter de passage sous prtexte que je ne poste pas et participe 

pas aux forums  ::cry:: . En autre, je suis tomber sur un forum qui a aucune 

discussion, a ce dire que ce langage est oublier de tous pfffffffffff ^^!!

Au fait, Pourquoi je suis dconnecter le temps de lire un Tuto ou faire des 

essaies c'est frustrant, vous savez de devoir se reconnecter plusieur fois hein 

dite qu'est ce que vous en pens ??

Merci, @ vous lire !!  ::mouarf:: 

Alyzes.

----------


## Celira

Les rangs sont fonction des points (sauf rangs spciaux), les points sont fonction des participations. Donc si tu ne participes pas, tu restes "Invit de passage" _ad vitam aeternam_. 
 ::arrow::  Le grand mode d'emploi du forum,  lire si vous souhaitez tout savoir !

Quel sujet t'intresse ? Certains forums sont un peu mous (faute de gens qui s'intressent au sujet et surtout quand il s'agit de sous-forums spcialiss), mais de l  dire qu'il n'y a aucune discussion...  ::roll:: 

Pour ton histoire de dconnexion, tu as essay de cocher la case "Se souvenir de moi" lorsque tu te loggues ?

----------


## Alyzes

Bonjour @ tous ^^!  ::D: 

Je ne pense pas m'attirer les foudres d'*Era* si vite  ::mouarf::  Alors j'ai 

rechercher le pseudo forum ou sous-forum.

Voici le lien =>> http://www.developpez.net/forums/gro...scussionid=750

Vous avez de la chance, Je dbute en tout ppfffff   ::cry:: .

Zalors ou je peux aller pour apprendre sans etre ridiculous  ::roll:: ..........

Merci, Modratrice  ::ccool::  @ vous lire !!

Alyzes.

----------


## Celira

Ah oui, forcment... tu n'as pas trouv un forum, tu as trouv un groupe social. Et effectivement le groupe social PHP est ben... comment dire... mort quoi.  ::aie::  

Honntement, j'ai jamais vraiment intgr la notion de groupe social et apparemment chuis pas la seule. A priori, a doit tre un peu comme un groupe FB (sauf que, comme en bonne geek parano je suis pas non plus sur FB, c'est une notion qui reste trs abstraite pour moi) 

Si tu as des questions sur le PHP, essaye plutt le forum et un coup d'oeil sur les tutos et la FAQ ne peut pas faire de mal  ::D: 

Et la meilleure faon d'apprendre un langage, c'est de le pratiquer, donc en l'occurrence coder  :;):

----------


## Alyzes

Bonjour Modratrice  ::mrgreen:: 

Merci pour les liens  :8-):  j'ai tous les Tutos  :8O:  pauvre forum on peux rien pour 

lui dite, vous savez pour les point et m'arracher d'inviter de passage ce sera 

dure puisque je fais des recherche en silence pour ne pas tre ridicule   ::roll:: .

Je suis contente merci,  :;):  de l'aiguillage j'y vais de ce bits  ::ccool:: 

Merci @ vous lire 

Alyzes

----------


## Alyzes

Bonsoir Modratrice et @ tous  ::P: 

Aujourd'hui, je vous souhaites de trs bonnes ftes @ toutes et  tous  :;): 

Meilleurs vux 2014 ^^

Alyzes.

----------

